# another whatzit?



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Found this today in a bin at value village (for those that don't know, think Salvation Army, only with more of a department store feel - the bins I refer to are located in the toy section, and are filled with all the little teeny crap that they can't price and sell individually, like McDonalds toys, dinkys, action figures etc... that have been donated - fill your own bag for $2.99). So I grabbed this, a bunch of dinkys for custom pieces, a transformer, a couple of ninja turtles, and paid my 3 bucks. 










was quite excited to find a slot in here (only the 4th in 3 years - I've also scored 2 tyco tracked turbo hoppers, and an artin ho lamborghini) but am a bit confused on this one - it looks like a magna steer, but it has a pin molded in. At first I thought someone had converted it, but on taking it apart, it seems to be factory rigid front (no steer), and that pin sure looks factory to me.










anyway - it runs pretty good - even without a thorough cleaning, and the weird paint scheme has no playwear (but some of the chrome is rubbed off the twin engines)



















anybody out there know this car?

thanks!

john


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That would be an AFX Screecher with the guide pin version of the chassis. They had an second version with magnets under the pick ups and no guide pin called Magna-Steering. The body is the "Fly Mobile" and came separate or in the Spiderman set. Here are some reference pages for the Screecher Series.

AFX Screechers

-Paul


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

*It's a Screecher*

That is the Fly Mobil ( # 5812 ) from the battery operated set
Spiderman vs The Fly. Should have fixed pickup shoes and guide
pin assembly. Later Screechers had steering. Sets were battery operated
with 6 D batteries.

Kevin


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Cool find John. You are on a roll. 


Dave


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Im goin to have to start checking bins when I go now.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Pshoe - that's a great link (didn't work in my firefox browser though - had to go all Safari on it!)

KCL - should I be running this on my wall-wart powered setup - I know that the early tyco battery op set cars can't handle the voltage (don't ask how I know, just trust me, I know!)

Omega and Tazman - I just never stop looking - for me, it's more fun to find them out in the wild. Getting them off ebay always feels like shooting fish in a barrel - very convenient if you want that specific type of fish - but if you aren't too picky, it's more fun dropping a line in a brook - and you never know what you might catch!

Thanks for the info!

john


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just don't mix it up with the green beans!!! CrUnCh!!! What the...:freak:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Probably not. Might smoke the motor. If it"s the same type 
motor as an old G-plus then you could swap them.
Never had one with a chassis so I don't know if they
are the same, or just switch the chassis if the wheel base
is the same.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

gomanvongo said:


> (snip)
> 
> Omega and Tazman - I just never stop looking - for me, it's more fun to find them out in the wild. Getting them off ebay always feels like shooting fish in a barrel - very convenient if you want that specific type of fish - but if you aren't too picky, it's more fun dropping a line in a brook - and you never know what you might catch!
> 
> ...


never thought about it that way, but that pretty much sums it up for me too. it's just more fun hunting...

--rick


----------



## ChicagoRAND (May 19, 2011)

pshoe64 said:


> That would be an AFX Screecher with the guide pin version of the chassis. They had an second version with magnets under the pick ups and no guide pin called Magna-Steering. The body is the "Fly Mobile" and came separate or in the Spiderman set. Here are some reference pages for the Screecher Series.
> 
> AFX Screechers
> 
> -Paul


:wave: I love where your link lead me, but that actual direct link to the screechers is missing a lot of photos. (broken links).
But I now have https://sites.google.com/site/wrrspeedinc/home in my favorites
THANKS


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

If you click the pictures they would come up, at least they did at home.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I only got 1 picture on the link.


----------

